# [video] How to Solve a Square-1



## brandbest1 (Aug 11, 2013)

I tried to make this while incorporating as little algorithms as possible. This was primarily made to get a lot of people interested in Square-1. Also because it was requested.


----------



## Dino (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the vid, I now understand the notation - which I was struggling with in written guides. :tu

This is the first time my Square-1 has been in a solved state since I bought it lol.


----------



## gothic459 (Aug 18, 2013)

Whoa! You helped me a lot with this tutorial! Now I understand.... everything


----------

